# anyone else prepping on 2/6?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

just curious who else is prepping for the big day on MOnday......lucky us...we'll be drinking wonderful beverages that others can't have while TRYING to enjoy the Superbowl....what's everyone using? I was given Mirolax or the generic form-Glycolax-for my prep along with 2 Dulcolax tabs.....Mirolax is supposed to be tasteless....


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

am I really the ONLY one????? that's great


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

wish me luck......


----------

